# v server offline schalten



## Mallinger (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute!


Ich habe heute meinen VSERVER offline gestellt. Der Grund für diese Tat war folgende. Ich habe meine Zugangsdaten einer dritten Person weitergegeben (in diese Person habe ich nicht 100 % Vertrauen).

Meine Frage an euch ist nun, ob es technisch möglich ist, dass diese Person ein „trojanisches Pferd“ oder ähnliches installiert hat und den VSERVER wieder online stellen kann?
Oder kann dies nur mein Provider machen?

Gruß an alle im Netz.


T.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Mai 2004)

Im Zweifelsfall vServer neu aufsetzen lassen und in Zukunft sorgsamer mit den root-Daten umgehen!


----------

